# Fetal-maternal hemorrhage?



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

My baby should be six months old and I've been thinking a lot about the freak event that took her from us so suddenly.
Her heart was beating and she was wiggling away at the midwife appointment then the next day, when the midwife came to the house to check my progress in labour, she was gone... A beautiful, perfect, 8 lb. 1 oz. baby girl who was born silently two hours later.
I now know all the many, many ways babies can die but I've never met anyone whose baby died from fetal-maternal hemorrhage, too.
Anyone out there?


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck in your journey to find someone who has shared such pain...I'm so very sorry for your losses.


----------

